
Wine on Windows - handpickednames
http://www.kegel.com/wine/wow.html
======
black_puppydog
Being able to run one of the finest pieces of OSS software might finally put
Windows into the 21st century! :D

------
fithisux
Does this build create wine utilities on windows?

